# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم المصرية والأسهم الخليجية والعربية  حصريا أسطوانة تدريب الميتا ستوك Metastock Training CD  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## brokensoul08

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتهاثناء تجوالي على الانترنت وجدت اسطوانة لتعليم برنامج الميتا ستوك فقم بتحميلها  و بعد التحميل كانت صادفتني مشكلة صغيرة لانها تحتاج برنامج كويك تايمو لذا قمت بتحميل البرنامج ايضا مرفق النسخة الأخيرة كاملة فما عليك الا ان تقوم بالتنزيل و فك الضغط وتستيب البرنامج كويك تايم ثم فتح الاسطوانة باسورد فك الضغط لجميع الملفات :arabictrader.com استغرقت عملية الرفع حوالي 12 ساعة و تم الرفع على أكثر من سيرفر حتى تعم الفائدة وي ستطيع الجميع تحميل الاسطوانة يتم تحميل الخمس اجزاء من اي سيرفر المهم ان يكتمل تحميل الخمس اجزاء حتى مثلا ان تم تحميل الجزء الاول و الثاني من موقع و الثلاثه الآخرون من موقع اخر فلا مشكلة المهم ان يتم تحميل خمس لنكات بترتيبهم=و الان اترككم مع لينكات الأسطوانة= Hot File الجزء الأول الجزء الثاني الجزء الثالث الجزء الرابع الجزء الخامس ============================ Up-File الجزء الأول الجزء الثاني الجزء الثالث الجزء الرابع الجزء الخامس ============================= File Factory الجزء الأول الجزء الثاني الجزء الثالث الجزء الرابع الجزء الخامس ============================== Rapidshare الجزء الأول الجزء الثاني الجزء الثالث الجزء الرابع الجزء الخامس =============================== AxiFile الجزء الأول الجزء الثاني الجزء الثالث الجزء الرابع الجزء الخامس ================================ Badongo الجزء الأول الجزء الثاني الجزء الثالث الجزء الرابع الجزء الخامس ================================ Dposit Files الجزء الأول الجزء الثاني الجزء الثالث الجزء الرابع الجزء الخامس ================================ Mega Shares الجزء الأول الجزء الثاني الجزء الثالث الجزء الرابع الجزء الخامس ================================= Sendspace الجزء الأول الجزء الثاني الجزء الثالث الجزء الرابع الجزء الخامس ================================== Turbo Upload الجزء الأول الجزء الثاني الجزء الثالث الجزء الرابع الجزء الخامس ==================================== 2Shared الجزء الأول الجزء الثاني الجزء الثالث الجزء الرابع الجزء الخامس ===================================== zShare الجزء الأول الجزء الثاني الجزء الثالث الجزء الرابع الجزء الخامس ============================================= أخوكمـ في الله .. بروكين سول نسألكم صالح الدعاء و شكرا لمروركم العطر على موضوعي المتواضع

----------


## brokensoul08

للرفع

----------


## [email protected]

ما شاء الله مجهود جبار 
جزاك الله كل الخير

----------


## brokensoul08

> ما شاء الله مجهود جبار    جزاك الله كل الخير

  شكرا على مرورك العطر الكريم نورت الموضوع و أول رد من شخص رائع يشرفني في موضوعي المتواضع سلمت أناملك المبدعة أخوك في الله  :Eh S(7):

----------


## ياسر ابو عمر

بارك الله فيك 
علي هذا الموضوع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
خالص تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## brokensoul08

> بارك الله فيك 
> علي هذا الموضوع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
> خالص تحياتي وتقديري

  و بارك الله فيك اخي الفاضل و زادك من نعيمه شرفتني بالمرور على الموضوع و الرد الكريم تحية طيبه عطرة لشخصك الكريم  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عياد

مجهود رائع  
جزاك الله خيرا 
.

----------


## brokensoul08

> مجهود رائع   جزاك الله خيرا  .

  و جزاك الله خيرا شكرا لمرورك العطر يشرفني ردك و مرورك الكريم على موضوعي المتواضع ربنا يكرمك و يرزقك و من ربح الى ربح و توفيق في الحياة المهنية و العائلية خالص الشكر و الامتنان :Eh S(7):

----------


## Shou Ba ad

شكرا جزيلا لك

----------


## aBoRaMa

حملت الملفات الخمسة مجتمعة وفي نفس اللحظة،،، بس كم تتوقع استغرقت من الوقت؟ :Big Grin:                        
3 دقائق 
السرعة عندي مش بطالة  :Big Grin:    
جزاك الله خير

----------


## aljazy

ما شاء الله 
الدال على الخير كفاعله
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## smsm509

اللينكات مش شغالة لو سمحت اريد الحل لهذة المشكلة

----------


## Elliotter

في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## adminforexawy

اخي الكريم يرجي تحميل الاسطوانة مرة اخري لان الروابط لا تعمل

----------


## السمحان

ربنا يجازيك كل خير

----------


## hazem321

هل يمكن ربط الميتا ستوك بمصدر حي للبيانات

----------


## abdalih

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## abdalih

شكرا جزيلا

----------

